# To Cooper's Yeast Users!



## Gambrinus (30/11/05)

Hi to All!!!

My question to australian homebrewers that use Coopers yeast.

*What is a max temperature that You used the Coopers yeast?*
Here in Israel the weather like to australian weather and I want to know if Cooper's yeast is good for me in summer?

Thank You!


----------



## Jazzafish (30/11/05)

I normally brew it at 20*C


----------



## T.D. (30/11/05)

Yeah, I reckon Jazza's on the money with ~20 degrees C. I would rather not go above about 22-23 with this yeast - it has a tendancy to produce some quite fruity flavours at higher temps (ie the infamous "banana" flavours). It is a very temperature resilient yeast though, but you will get more of these sorts of flavours at higher temps. Depends what you are after I guess. I would definitely try and stay around the 20 mark though.


----------



## Sean (30/11/05)

18-22


----------



## Kai (30/11/05)

I would not go any higher than 23. Recently I fermented with this yeast at 25C, it produced no banana esters but a bit of alcohol character. Not terribly nice.


----------



## peas_and_corn (1/12/05)

as a rule of thumb for ales try to not go above 22/23C anyway, I try to keep temperatures between about 18C and 21C


----------



## Mr Bond (1/12/05)

16/20c


----------



## Trent (1/12/05)

Gambrinus
Are you talking about yeast cultured from a bottle of Coopers, or a packet of dried yeast that comes with a Coopers kit? The cultured bottle yeast, I try not to go above 18C, but 20 is fine, I think. The dried yeast, I am not sure about, but I think it says up to about 28C on the cans.
All the best
Trent


----------



## DrewCarey82 (1/12/05)

Gambrinus said:


> Hi to All!!!
> 
> My question to australian homebrewers that use Coopers yeast.
> 
> ...



Isnt drinking illegal over there?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (1/12/05)

Trent said:


> Gambrinus
> Are you talking about yeast cultured from a bottle of Coopers, or a packet of dried yeast that comes with a Coopers kit? The cultured bottle yeast, I try not to go above 18C, but 20 is fine, I think. The dried yeast, I am not sure about, but I think it says up to about 28C on the cans.
> All the best
> Trent
> [post="94626"][/post]​



This is the type of technical reply that just causes confusion.


----------



## hockadays (1/12/05)

It's not confusing if he knows that you can culture from a bottle.


----------



## Gough (1/12/05)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Trent said:
> 
> 
> > Gambrinus
> ...



WTF?? What is confusing about that? Is he culturing from a bottle or using dried yeast? Pretty straightforward I'd have thought...

Shawn.


----------



## wee stu (1/12/05)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Trent said:
> 
> 
> > Gambrinus
> ...



Drew, that is hardly a highly technical answer  

In trying to work out which type of Coopers' yeast Gambrinus is asking about I can only see that Trent was trying to be helpful. The dried kit yeast may well have higher temperature tolerance than the yeast that many Ozzie homebrewers (Kai for one, I would suspect) reculture from bottles of Coopers sparkling or pale. 

Having said that, both are ale yeasts, and even with the kit yeast I would be trying to keep the temp down in the lower half of the 20s. It will ferment higher, and the higher temp will give a quicker ferment, but at the risk of unwelcome, possibly cidery flavours.

Drew, I am not an overly technically minded brewer, but some times you need more information to give an informed response. 

Isn't drinking illegal over there :blink: ? 

Brief non technical answer: No. 

In muslim majority states in the Middle East, such as Saudi Arabia and Oman, the situation is somewhat different. I am sure Gambrinus could tell us if there are any restirctions on the sale of non kosher alchohols in Israel, but that might also be a trifle too technical a response  

awrabest, stu


----------



## Borret (1/12/05)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Trent said:
> 
> 
> > Gambrinus
> ...



It's what I would have thought the 1st response should say! :unsure:


----------



## wee stu (1/12/05)

What borret, shawn and hockadays said :lol: 

Sometime I wish the Scots were not quite so loquacious :blink: !


----------



## PostModern (1/12/05)

Let's leave DrewCarey82 alone. Let's not hang the thread on it.

Gambrinus, the temperatures the guys are talking about are fermenter temperatures. As you are probably aware, there are ways of dealing with warmer ambient temperatures. Also, the temps they are quoting produce good beer. You can still make drinkable beer if the fermentation is warmer.

Also, the most imortant temperatures are in the first 2-3 days, so plan to brew at the start of a cool break in summer. I have had a decent beer on the Coopers kit yeast that kept 20-21C early but rose to 25C from about day 4. Tasted fine.


----------



## Beer bum (1/12/05)

I brew the dry yeast @ 18C but would try and keep it below 22C.
I once did the Pale Ale at 24C and it had heaps of banana taste. The banana did subsided after approx 8 weeks in the bottle and it finished up tasting really good.

Good question on whether dry or cultured yeast, Trent.

Who cares if it's illegal to drink alcohol over there. The question was on yeast temps.

Cheers


----------



## DrewCarey82 (1/12/05)

hockadays said:


> It's not confusing if he knows that you can culture from a bottle.
> [post="94648"][/post]​



His from Isreal where I doubt the sell coopers and his just got the kit.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (1/12/05)

Beer bum said:


> Who cares if it's illegal to drink alcohol over there. Cheers
> 
> [post="94658"][/post]​



I think that we have a beer baron on our hands.

You'd make Homer proud!


----------



## tangent (1/12/05)

why do you doubt they sell Coopers there?


----------



## PostModern (1/12/05)

Beer bum said:


> I once did the Pale Ale at 24C and it had heaps of banana taste. The banana did subsided after approx 8 weeks in the bottle and it finished up tasting really good.
> [post="94658"][/post]​



I think the Pale Ale comes with a blended yeast, part ale, part lager. If you look at the granules, you'll see two distinct colours and grades of yeast. The Bavarian Lager has pure lager yeast, and the premium series come with various blends.

http://homebrewandbeer.com keep track in a thread on their forum about what comes in what kit and how to identify them.

EDIT: here



DrewCarey82 said:


> I think that we have a beer baron on our hands.
> [post="94665"][/post]​



Alcohol is not illegal in Israel, as stu has already said.. It is not an islamic state, you know?


----------



## DrewCarey82 (1/12/05)

tangent said:


> why do you doubt they sell Coopers there?
> [post="94670"][/post]​



The cost of transport would be ginormous, plenty of beer making country's a lot closer. You can understand the kits, would be easily stackable in a container.

But have a look @ the distance, I'd hate to get glass there safely!


----------



## Stuster (1/12/05)

Seems possible to get beer here from England, Belgium, Germany etc with no apparent problem. Transport costs are not that high. A couple of years ago Aussie wine was cheaper in Britain for some brands than in was here.


----------



## Gambrinus (1/12/05)

Hi to All!

Thank You for your answers. I want to know how can I use yeast in summer. Coopers yeast work to 25C(written on the pack) but I was not sure that it not working 27-30C. Belgian yeast works in 27C

Israel is not islamic country. From 6.5 mln of people we have ~ 4.7-4.8 mln Jewish men, ~1.3 mln of Muslim people, 0.5 mln Christians people and little people from other confessions. 

~35-40% of Jews people not traditional Jews(not believe) and eat and drink all of drinking and eating. We have not only kosher products in the shops and supermarkets.

Welcome! Israel is very nice and historical important place!


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/12/05)

Ah, nothing like a good and frequent Coopers argument to pique one's interest. 

Gambrinus is probably pretty glad he's living in Israel now. :lol: 

Plan of attack is simple. The yeast is more than likely dried yeast with the offhand chance of it being a the recultured CSA bottle yeast. Treat it (both) as any other ale yeast. 18-20 degrees (air temps) at high krausen (wort will be more like 20-22c). Maybe raise it to 22 (ambient) when the krausen drops. :beerbang: 

Beer should be fine so long as the temp of the ferment never gets as high as 25c. Gambrinus if you have fairly dry heat (as I suspect you do in Israel) maybe consider putting a wet towel over the fermenter with the ends wicked in a tray of water. Running a fan over the towel and fermenter may further keep things cool. Very important in the first 2-3 days of primary fermentation. :beerbang: 

Drew Carey 82 what's availability of alcohol in Israel got to do with the price of Gefilte Fish? <_< 

Warren -


----------



## wee stu (1/12/05)

Gambrinus said:


> and little people from other confessions.....Welcome! [post="94701"][/post]​



Maybe I need a holiday there  

I seem to be on a shorter fuse than normal lately :unsure: 

awrabest, stu


----------



## DrewCarey82 (1/12/05)

Gambrinus said:


> Hi to All!
> 
> Thank You for your answers. I want to know how can I use yeast in summer. Coopers yeast work to 25C(written on the pack) but I was not sure that it not working 27-30C. Belgian yeast works in 27C
> 
> ...



You seem friendly enough and thanks for the info its a place I've wanted to visit you've made it seem much friendly now.

Do they sell Coopers at the alcohol stores there? - As in cartons of beer?


----------



## T.D. (1/12/05)

Stuster said:


> A couple of years ago Aussie wine was cheaper in Britain for some brands than in was here.
> [post="94699"][/post]​



Still is in a lot of cases. The Poms are quite a bit more price elastic than us (ie they like their wine CHEAP!). Its a low unit value market for Australian wine producers (margins would be lower), so the price difference is not necessarily related to transport costs. Having said that, I agree that transportation costs are not prohibitive enough for Coopers not to export overseas.


----------



## T.D. (1/12/05)

Might be worth adding also that Coopers bottles are not the only source of live Coopers yeast. White Labs Australian Ale yeast (not commonly available in Australia for obvious reasons) is pretty much Coopers yeast and is sold in many overseas countries. 

But it does sound as if we are dealing with the dried yeast in this case...


----------



## Stuster (1/12/05)

Gambrinus

you could try the advice another brewer gave on this board for keeping the temperature down. Hope it helps. 



> Drew
> Get yourself a big plastic storage box ($15 from K-mart). Put your fermenter in, fill container with water and freeze 4 two litre coke bottles with water. Put two frozen bottles in at a time and keep changing them around as they melt. This will keep your temps down and its cheap and effective.
> Cheers
> Steve


----------

